# Mustard alternatives



## Jigs-n-fixtures

I'm allergic to mustard, in every form.  And everything else that contains mustard oils such as anise, fennel, and capers.

I'm sure that you know how frequently mustard shows up in recipes.   So, does anyone have suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## taxlady

Is horseradish one of those mustard oil bearing vegis?


----------



## justplainbill

Lecithin, egg yolks, gelatin.


----------



## menumaker

I would substitute with ground or fresh ginger for 'heat' if you can tolerate that.


----------



## CharlieD

It depends on the purpose of the mustard in the recipe. If it is consistency you are looking for or the taste. Tell us more what recipe it is and we might help you more with substitute.


----------



## GLC

Mustard can play roles other than flavor, but sticking to flavor  substitutions, consider Balsamic vinegar. It has much of the bite and  depth of mustard. Beat an egg yolk into it to simulate the creaminess.  If it's mustard used prominently in something where it's spread and  remains mustard, rather than being folly mixed in, try hummus with the  above vinegar and a bit of wasabi. Wasabi and horseradish are commonly  added to vinaigrette.


----------



## menumaker

Nice one GLC! hadn't thought of that. What a good tip. I use balsamic a lot, often reduce it to a syrup for a super garnish- with- atitude. Also, Wasabi is so useful for lots of things. Hope this helps our friend.


----------



## Jigs-n-fixtures

I'm mostly trying to simulate the flavor in sauces and sausages.


----------



## Jigs-n-fixtures

GLC said:


> Mustard can play roles other than flavor, but sticking to flavor  substitutions, consider Balsamic vinegar. It has much of the bite and  depth of mustard. Beat an egg yolk into it to simulate the creaminess.  If it's mustard used prominently in something where it's spread and  remains mustard, rather than being folly mixed in, try hummus with the  above vinegar and a bit of wasabi. Wasabi and horseradish are commonly  added to vinaigrette.



Wasabi is Japanese horseradish and ground mustard.  Which makes it poisonous to me.


----------



## Jigs-n-fixtures

taxlady said:


> Is horseradish one of those mustard oil bearing vegis?



Horse radish is fine.


----------



## Jigs-n-fixtures

CharlieD said:


> It depends on the purpose of the mustard in the recipe. If it is consistency you are looking for or the taste. Tell us more what recipe it is and we might help you more with substitute.



I am trying to come up with alternatives for the flavor mostly.  But, since I have never been able to eat mustard, or mayonnaise, I have no idea as to whether I might want to try developing the tongue effect, or even what it would be.


----------



## CharlieD

Mustard might be substituted with something spicy, mayo could be made at home. It is just oil and eggs. Are you allergic tot hat stuff too?


----------

